# Abandoned due to poor lining..any suggestions?



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I was due to fly to Reprofit today for DFET but unfortunately at my 14 day scan on Monday my lining was only 5.1 - 5.4mm.  They postponed the FET and increased my progynova to 10mg a day (was on 6mg).  I had another scan this morning and my lining is only 6.1mm so I've had to abandon the treatment.  
The doc has told me to stop the progynova, wait for a bleed and then start taking 10mg per day so I can try again.  Does anyone have any suggestions for increasing my lining.  I know about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts but do they really work and has anyone been in this position before and had a good outcome the next time?  When I had my first DFET in Feb my lining was 7.4mm on day 14 but this time I obviously have had a very poor response to the progynova.
Thanks xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I've known some have a better response with taking the extra progynova up the foo foo ... Might be worth asking your consultant at Reprofit.  Selenium is also good - same as Brazil nuts but without the extra cals ... 


    It's so hard when we build ourselves up and then have to cancel at the last minute.


Take care hun


Mini xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry you've had to cancel. With my first FET I had accupuncture and took selenium tablets as well as my progynova and my lining grew much better than the dr anticipated-might be worth a try? Good luck.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I've heard some people using viagra - both by mouth and as a pessary - to thicken lining

good luck 

x x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

I would try and get some advice on this from a doctor.  Have you recently had your thyroid checked?  TSH needs to be between 1 and 2 for fertility and thyroid issues are often a cause of poor lining.

Have you had any other checks?  e.g. hysteroscopy to check the state of your uterus and to eliminate any issues like fibroids, endo. or scarring which may cause thin lining?

Some people do not absorb progynova orgally very well.  You can also take them vaginally which may increase absorbtion.  I would ask your doctor if this is ok.  This is what I did and my lining did improve.

As mentioned above, some doctors prescribe viagra with good success and I would also ask doctor about this.

I would NOT cycle again until you have sorted this issue out as you may not succeed and will be wasting time.

Of equal important to thickness is triple stripe appearance (trilaminar) of the uterus before transfer.  You must make sure this is confirmed by scan just before transfer.

I would ask if you can have further testing (including clotting, infection, thyroid etc) before proceeding, then try the above suggestions if you can.

I note that you have sadly had a miscarriage.  Again, I would have some testing from GP for you and DH to find out why this happened (including karyotype for you and DH and sperm testing).

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.  

I did have my thyroid checked earlier this year and it was fine.  I also had a hysteroscopy a few months ago and this showed that everything looked normal.  

My scans last week both showed a lovely triple lining it was just the thickness that was the issue.  We don't need to have some of the tests done now as we are using donor embyros but thank you for all your suggestions Daisy, it's much appreciated.

My AF has arrived today (or it's just spotting) which is quite early considering they were planning to postpone the FET until yesterday, today or even tomorrow as my ovaries were inactive on the scan.  I shall definitely be asking the doctor about that.  I'm not sure if it's just because I stopped taking the estrogen and if I'd continued taking it, AF would have stayed away.  If not, then I would have been in real trouble if they tried to transfer an embie when my AF was about to start!!

Nothing is ever easy is it?!  But we must struggle on and hopefully one day our dreams will come true.

Thanks again to all who replied.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I've decided to take Daisy's advice and not go again this cycle.  My AF did arrive yesterday but it is so light that it's not like my normal AF's at all.  I think it's because I was on the pill before the planned FET for timing purposes.  I'm going to try the supplements and diet for the next month and hopefully my next AF will be back to normal.  If it is, then I will start taking the estrogen again and try on that cycle for the FET.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thin lining goes hand in hand with light AF - very wise - get you, body and soul back on track honey.
     


Mini xx


----------

